# 5.1 with In-walls for 1-2k?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Fellas,

This is my first venture into surround sound. My house is being framed right now. I have about a month or so before the drywall goes up. I'd like to pick up a 5.1 set up with the (3)fronts mounted in the wall, the rears in the ceiling, and a sub hanging out somewhere in the corner. This is for my family/living room.

I've noticed in other posts that people with smaller budgets are advised to build it piece by piece. I'd rather have a complete entry-level system now, then someday far away from now when I have recovered from this renovation:spend:, upgrade to higher end stuff. I'm thinking of picking up a 52" LCD, and a Yamaha RX V661 Receiver. Can anyone recommend some speakers that will get me going on a tight budget?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

unfortunately to get in-walls/ceiling that are of decent quality and that work well you need to spend a fair bit more ($3000). Most in-wall speakers are far too directional and simply dont have the range that you want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

What would you suggest for an entry-level set?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you willing to go with some bookshelf sized speakers? SVS has some really sweet ones that not only sound great but look fantastic as well. Make sure that you budget for the subwoofer as well SVS makes some of the best around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks, Tony. I could probably go with bookshelf for the front L&R, and maybe the center, but the rears will have to be in the ceiling.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Scottessey said:


> but the rears will have to be in the ceiling.


Can you not hang two bookshelf speakers from the location in the rear of the room. In ceiling are the worst choice for placement as your sound is going to come from above rather than behind you making the sound field very poor.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I completely agree with Tony :yes:

Take a look at this small systems  Onkyo HT-S5100 ,  Onkyo HT-S6100  and  Onkyo-HT-S9100THX  ... they're not the same quality as the SVS, but are better than most HTIB systems including Bose :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks, David! I could probably do the SVS bookshelves in the front, but I'm wondering about the rear ones. The only place I could really put them would be on the sides of the piano. My screen will be above the fireplace. Does this look like it will work?? Here's my layout 










Also...the ceiling in the room is vaulted with the ridge running parallel to the LCD. So technically if the rears were mounted on the ceiling they would be both behind you, and above you. Aiming at your cowlick, so to speak. =D Not sure which is the better option...by the piano(does that seem far away?) or at the cowlick.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Is there a wall between your kitchen and family room?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm with the rest of the folks -- inwalls/inceilings are going to cost you more (a lot?) for the same performance. I think you'd be fine putting the speakers on the wall by your piano. Elevated so that that they're 2' from the ceiling maybe? Spread out as much as you can. It's not perfect, but audio is typically about making compromises. If you were to buy the speakers from SVS (which I also agree would be a very good route to go), I'd hazard that they could tell you the best place to put the speakers given your room and limitations.

One more thing -- I'm not sure if this is true, but mounting a tv above a fireplace I thought wasn't a good idea, unless you weren't going to be using the fireplace. The heat and smoke will affect the tv's performance. Maybe that's not true, but it's something I've always thought was..

JCD


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

There are some good inwall/on wall speakers out there, are they the same as stand alones, no, but close, Axiomaudio with their W series and T series, Sonus has had some good reviews. You could look at Kef or Orb audio for bookshelf speakers as well.


----------



## t_garp (Jul 18, 2008)

I just finished my in wall 5.1 project. See my thread in the DIY subwoofer section on an in wall subwoofer enclosure.

For my LCR, I used KEF Ci200.2qt's They are self enclosed motorized speakers that come down from the ceiling (prety cool, IMHO) I got the Kef's on eBay. For the rears, I used OSD Audio 870 8" Angled speakers (in-wall), they were $99 each at www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com. Very good quality for the price, I was was pleasantly surprised.

For sound quality for the rears, I ended up building an enclosure for them. I have to say that I am satisfied with the result.

3 x Kef Ci200.2qt - ~$325 each on eBay
2 x OSD Audio 870 - $99 each
2 x eD SQ10 Subwoofer - $70 each
1 x RBH Subwoofer amplifier - $200 eBay
1 x 4x8 sheet of 3/4" plywood - $30 (to build enclosures)

So I feel, that I got a Kick a** system for ~$1,500. Good luck to you.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

www.speakercraft.com

Speakercraft has many in-wall options that you can pivot the woofer, and tweeter to aim the sound to the listening area. 

http://www.speakercraft.com/#Products:413:AIM LCR3 One


----------



## t_garp (Jul 18, 2008)

I actually just checked eBay, and there is a set of 5 KEF Ci200.2Qt's available for a buy it noe price of $300 each! Quite the steal if you ask me. Although, I don't think I would spend the $ on them as surrounds...Just buy 3 for a nice LCR and buy angled in Ceiling speakers. Or the vendor even has the Ci130 motorized dipoles as well...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Good find ... :T

I knew about in-wall that have a pivoting tweeter, but didn't know about the pivoting woofer :yes:


----------



## t_garp (Jul 18, 2008)

Ya, the Kef's are real cool. When not in use, they are flush to the ceiling, and then they drop down when in use to face the listsner.



















The other rear's I chose are angled 20degrees I think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.axiomaudio.com/epicgrandmasterwv500.html
this is axiom's in wall system, of course you can piece together what you want, its just a jumping off point. Whole system (for the big one) is just under 2k. I have not heard these but one review I read on them (was looking for someone else) the reviewer liked them s much he kept them. Of course with axiom you get free in home 30-day trial, whether testing them outside the wall is the same (since you don't want gapping holes) I couldn't tell you but axiom could.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

The 'W' series is actually an on wall speaker tha has ports in the bottom of the speaker. The new 'T' series is their in wall and sits nearly flush to the wall to avoid wall reflections, etc. They are getting ready to release an in wall 'T' version of their M60/M80 floor standing speakers as well.


----------

